# Buzzards



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

With calving season in full swing for myself, i am curious is anyone having buzzard problems (live calf attacks)? Thankfully i haven't had any successful attacks but they are surely trying. I hear neighbors and friends have lost several. My herd is small, only 40 and they are currently on a smaller 25 acre area to help with prevention. ive also got help checking on them every couple hours. has anyone attempted to access the "group" permits that Farm Bureau supposedly has for control?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Evidently you must have some of those vicious black headed South of the border buzzards aka Vultures. I've never heard of the red headed buzzards attacking live animals.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

Tx Jim said:


> Evidently you must have some of those vicious black headed South of the border buzzards aka Vultures. I've never heard of the red headed buzzards attacking live animals.


they are flying together and yes i believe the black headed ones are the instigators


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

Last year, I lost a newborn calf to some black vultures. They stripped it clean. An HMR 17 has done a fine job of eradicating them. I have been told the black headed vultures will attack and kill a vulnerable animal. Be vigilant!


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I lost calves to the black head vultures. Very aggressive birds that are protected. In my opinion the black headed ones do not deserve protection. The red head turkey buzzards typically don’t go after calves.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sometimes you have to take things into control yourself. Yes the Black Vultures are the culprit and they are bad to attack the calves eyes first. Sometimes you can ride very close to the Black Vultures on a tractor.

When I am hunting giant canada geese, I use 3 inch number #2 shot. It does a fine job of bringing large birds down.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I would think if it's legal to shoot dogs that are chasing my cows that I should have the same legal rights to shoot a black headed buzzard harming or attempting to harm my livestock. It's a mystery to me why black headed foreign buzzards are protected by the federal Gov't.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I think it's the right thing to do to protect my livestock, I just don't publicize what gets shot around here and no one ever knows...


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Practicing the three S's comes into play on farms and ranches many times. Shoot, Shovel, Shut up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Had a good friend that immigrated from France in about 1980.....bought a house with a pond and an airstrip beside the pond. Came in for a landing and the gator (13’) was stretched across the runway...sunbathing don’t ya know  so he decided it has to go, shot it with a rifle and hauled it into the nearby town of ochlocknee (pop 275) to let the locals clean and eat.....that turned out to be a bad move, no good deed goes unpunished.....somehow it got back to local LE (fish and game) and they confiscated his guns, vehicle, and he had to hire atty’s....wound up costing him 1000’s to get rid of an old mature gator. (He had some huge bass in that pond as well) woulda been best to practice the three S’s even if that meant renting a backhoe.....


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My late uncle was a fun loving man who had a severe aversion to common labor, but loved women and whiskey. He was a great provider for his family surprisingly and would avoid confrontation at all costs. He was a staunch conservative especially with money surprisingly. He died an alcoholic.

But, he had one of the greatest most simple lines when asked about any troubling situation.....especially with law enforcement. When questioned about some aspect of trouble his standard reply was, "I don't know a thing about it". Those all encompassing words relieved him of any involvement in any situation and I have never forgotten them.

Regards, Mike


----------

